# برامج لصيانة السيارات والورش ومتابعة امور المخازن



## حـــــلا (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا احتاج الي برنامج لادارة صيانة المعدات والكراج والنقليات وتم ترشيح عدد من البرامج ولا اعلم ايهما افضل حيث انني بحاجة للشركة المتعهدة الموجودة بالكويت تحديدا لتحديد زيارة ميدانية اتابع فيها البرنامج وطريقة عمله لمعرفة ايهم الافضل للشركة التي اعمل لديها 
تم ترشيح برنامج maximo.6 اخر اصدار
وايضا برنامج erp
وبرنامج sap
علمت من خلال بحثي عن البرامج ان بعضها فيه خاصية متابعة الصيانة وايضا والمخازن والوقاية والامان للمعدات وماعيد الصيانة الدورية بالاضافة الي متابعة الاداء وبيانات العمال 
الرجاء الرد باسرع وقت ممكن ومراسلتي بشكل مباشر لمتابعة الموضوع*​


----------



## المحمد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخي أعتقد بأن البرامج المذكورة كبيرة جداً ومكلفة وهي تستخدم في المشاريع المتكاملة الكبيرة لكن أخي أرى أنك تحتاج إلى برامج (Fleet Managment) اطلع على البرامج التالية ستجد ما تحتاجه بإذن الله وأعطني رأيك :
1- http://www.mtcpro.com
2- http://www.fleetmate.com/vehicle-maintenance.htm


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

غفر الله لك ولابيك 
ورزقكما الصحة والعافية


----------



## yasser_alosy (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

